# UltratechHost - 100Mbps Unmanaged Netherlands Windows Offshore VPS Hosting | BitCoin Payment



## UltratechHost (Jul 28, 2017)

UltratechHost (Ultra Web Solutions®) is a premier hosting company on the digital world since 2010. Here We Provides Shared Hosting, Reseller Hosting, Onshore VPS & Offshore VPS, Onshore Dedicated Server & Offshore Dedicated Server Hosting that matched to the needs of our customers around the globe.


UltratechHost (Ultra Web Solutions®) Provides Web hosting services at different locations around the globe which Includes Geo Friendly Servers located at Germany, USA, Netherlands, Russia Datacenters. With a further step we also Provides you remote desktop service to Keep your file upload and download through your remote desktop. You just connect through Remote Desktop software available in any windows computer and login to your Remote Desktop. You will be able to Browse the Internet, manage your E-mail Accounts, open all your office documents and install your own programs all in our secure in Russia, Netherlands and Germany.


Discount : Get 5% Recurring Discount on use of Promo code: * WINVPS5OFF*

==========================================================
Server Packages: Netherlands Offshore Windows VPS

Offers: UltratechHost Offers

==========================================================

*Packages:*

*Iron*
40GB Web Space
512 MB Dedicated RAM
768 MB Burst RAM
1 Core CPU
1 IP Address
100Mbps Uplink
10% Off on Semi Annual Payment
15% Off on Annual Payment
€14.99EUR/Monthly
*Order Now*


*Copper*
80GB Web Space
768 MB Dedicated RAM
1024 MB Burst RAM
1 Core CPU
1 IP Address
100Mbps Uplink
10% Off on Semi Annual Payment
15% Off on Annual Payment
€19.99EUR/Monthly
*Order Now*


*Bronze*
120GB Web Space
1024 MB Dedicated RAM
1536 MB Burst RAM
2 Core CPU
1 IP Address
100Mbps Uplink
10% Off on Semi Annual Payment
15% Off on Annual Payment
€24.99EUR/Monthly
*Order Now*


*Silver*
150GB Web Space
1536 MB Dedicated RAM
2048 MB Burst RAM
2 Core CPU
1 IP Address
100Mbps Uplink
10% Off on Semi Annual Payment
15% Off on Annual Payment
€29.99EUR/Monthly
*Order Now*


*Gold*
200GB Web Space
2048 MB Dedicated RAM
3072 MB Burst RAM
3 Core CPU
1 IP Address
100Mbps Uplink
10% Off on Semi Annual Payment
15% Off on Annual Payment
€35.99EUR/Monthly
*Order Now*


*Platinum*
300GB Web Space
3072 MB Dedicated RAM
4096 MB Burst RAM
3 Core CPU
1 IP Address
100Mbps Uplink
10% Off on Semi Annual Payment
15% Off on Annual Payment
€45.99EUR/Monthly
*Order Now*


*Titanium*
400GB Web Space
4096 MB Dedicated RAM
6144 MB Burst RAM
3 Core CPU
1 IP Address
100Mbps Uplink
10% Off on Semi Annual Payment
15% Off on Annual Payment
€55.99EUR/Monthly
*Order Now*

======================================================
All Servers Includes
======================================================

 Unlimited Reboot/OS Re-installation
 Full Remote Desktop Access
 Windows 2008/2012 64 Bit OS
10% Off on Semi Annual Payment
15% Off on Annual Payment
 Additional 1 IP: €4.00
1Gbps Uplink: €5.00
512MB Extra RAM: €5.00


Why Us : "It's a big world. So it needs a better hosting provider."
1. High Performance Servers
2. Highly Experienced Technical Support.
3. Affordable Rates
4. No Overselling of Resources.

=================================================
*Payment Options: *
=================================================
PayPal, EBS, OKPay, Perfect Money, Indian Net Banking, Payza, Skrill, Payeer, BitCoin


======================================================
General Sales FAQ
======================================================

Q: How long have you been in business?
A: We're in 7 years of business. Since 2010!

Q: How long does it take to setup my server?
A: It can vary from a few minutes to few hours due to the varying levels of verification.

Q: Will you assist with migrations and transferring our existing data?
A: Yes.

Q: Do you allow adult content?
A: Yes, legal adult contents are allowed.

Join Ultra Web Solutions® at Social Networks!
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/UltraWebSolutionsIndia
Twitter: https://twitter.com/ultratechhost


----------

